

Ask HN: What will be the legacy of Google? - gsivil


======
mooism2
That's a bit of a difficult question to answer. Who in 1920 could have
predicted General Motors' legacy would include lead poisoning, the
impoverishment of Detroit, the rise of suburbia and the exurbs, a large US
military presence in the Middle East, etc? And they're not done yet.

~~~
nandemo
You seem to have an extraordinarily comprehensive definition of "legacy".

~~~
mooism2
Your question seemed future oriented --- "will be" rather than "is".

Google is a rather broad company --- they do search and web advertising of
course, but also blogging, e-mail, video hosting, money transference,
operating systems, etc.

Who knows what products they'll come up with next year?

You seem to have been expecting us to focus on something more specific.

